# Steam Cleaner



## Elektrostuhl (11. April 2017)

Die Suchfunktion hat leider nichts gebracht. Es geht um ein Tool, dass nicht mehr benötigte Dateien entfernt, die Steam gerne bei der Installation/Deinstallation hinterlässt. Ich habe damit immerhin 1,3 GB auf der Platte freigeschaufelt. Hauptsächlich tausende von DirectX und Runtime Installationsdateien die nicht benötigt, aber lizenztechnisch immer mitinstalliert werden. Vielleicht interessiert es hier jemand. Ich kann es nur empfehlen. 

Hier geht es zum Steam Cleaner. (kein Download-Link)

Edit: Falls das hier das falsche Sub ist, kann es gerne verschoben werden. Und natürlich der Hinweis, dass es auf eigene Gefahr genutzt wird. Ich habe bei allen bisherigen Spielen die installiert sind, keine Probleme bisher.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (11. April 2017)

Im Prinzip ganz interessant. Aber bei heutigen HDD/SSD Kapazitäten sollte eine Einsparung von +/- 1 GB eher keine Auswirkung haben. 
Oder anders gefragt: Gibt es noch weitere Vorteile des Steam Cleaners ?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. April 2017)

Nein, schafft nur freien Platz auf der Platte. Bei mir waren es 1,3 GB. Bei einem Freund 18 GB.  Es wird dir auch vorher angezeigt, wie viel die Bereinigung bringt und was genau entfernt wird (inklusive Dateipfad). Falls du trotzdem reinschauen möchtest.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. April 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Nein, schafft nur freien Platz auf der Platte. Bei mir waren es 1,3 GB. Bei einem Freund 18 GB.  Es wird dir auch vorher angezeigt, wie viel die Bereinigung bringt und was genau entfernt wird (inklusive Dateipfad). Falls du trotzdem reinschauen möchtest.



Okay, 18 GB klingen- wenn auch im Einzelfall - sehr viel verlockender 

Ich werde es am WE mal mit meinem alten Laptop probieren, und eine Rückmeldung geben. Wenn es keine Probleme gibt, probiere ich es dann evtl. am Desktop.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. April 2017)

Ich teste so etwas grundsätzlich auch erst auf einem anderen Rechner. Es kann nämlich schon so kommen, dass anschließend ein Spiel nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und neu installiert werden muss. Bei den heutigen Downloadgrößen ist das dann schon etwas ärgerlich. Vor allem für Gamer mit wenig Bandbreite. Es bleibt also natürlich ein Risiko. Ob man das eingehen möchte oder nicht, hängt vom Mehrwert ab, wie viel Platz die Anwendung frei gibt. Unter 1 GB hätte ich es persönlich nicht gestartet. Bei 18 GB sieht das schon anders aus. Insgesamt fand ich es doch ganz interessant zu sehen, wie viel Datenmüll Steam im Laufe der Zeit ansammelt. Wer seinen PC gerade frisch aufgesetzt hat,  wird mit dem Steam Cleaner auch wenig anfangen können.


----------

